# Ralph - my big man



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sorry you lost Ralph....
he sure was handsome


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He looks like a gentle, thoughtful soul. I know how you must be missing him.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rest in Peace sweetie. What an adorable guy !!!


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a beautiful old face.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm sorry you lost Ralph (love that name!). He looks like he was a really sweet boy. Love that face.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Gosh what a loveable face, hope you have all good memories on this tough day.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

That has to be one of the dearest faces I have ever seen! I bet you miss him so much!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run With Love & Play Hard Big Boy


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

What a lovely old boy sorry for you loss.

Maggie


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Love "old gold" - he was beautiful!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

What a wonderfully expressive face he had!!!

Steve...that picture is beautiful...it gives me the goose bumps!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

If only they knew what a difference they make in our life ...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a handsome and beautiful golden. You can see his loving soul and sweetness in Ralphs face. His name just suited him perfectly. Run free sweet boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Steve, you have once again managed to reduce me to tears. Thank You for the stunning picture of Ralph.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

There's another thread going on about who'd you like to meet. At the bridge, Ralph would certainly be one of the first I'd like to meet. I'm really touched by all the puppers here, so I don't want to start anything. Just that his face really touched me.

dg


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh Ralph, you were beautiful! Good point Coffee's dad.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a handsome sweet face he had. happy birthday to you out at the bridge.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww.....he was and always will be, precious.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

What a sweet looking boy, I'm sure you must miss him so. I'm a little late but Happy Birthday at the Bridge Ralph.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a handsome boy, with a soulful expression!Sorry for the loss of dear Ralph.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Oh my gosh -- what a face! He just sent my tears spilling over. What is it about a dog -- especially a golden -- that can tear so at my heart. Ralph, I can tell how much you wil be missed.


----------

